
Show HN: Launching Wordpress Plugin to Replace Powerpoint & Slideshare - ckluis
We&#x27;ve spent 9 months and close to $200,000 building a new plugin for wordpress.  It&#x27;s in beta, but it has:<p>- a canvas editor for slides<p>- a pdf importing service (with API)<p>- a presentation viewer that is embeddable anywhere (with links to you not someone else)<p>- slide notes (something none of the presentation sharing sites really accommodate)<p>- publish on your own site and an aggregation site automatically (with API)<p>We&#x27;re launching now because we need to get it in your hands and have you provide us feedback for the next few phases.  The power of owning your presentations and content is not to underestimated from a marketing perspective.  The ideas for the phase 2 canvas editor are pretty spectacular.<p>Please give us your feedback on:<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wordpress.org&#x2F;plugins&#x2F;seoslides&#x2F; &lt;- plugin<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seoslides.com &lt;- homepage<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seoslides.com&#x2F;upgrade &lt;- upgrade page<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;seoslid.es &lt;- aggregation site<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sparkcatalyst.com&#x2F;slides&#x2F;youftw&#x2F; &lt;- sample imported presentation<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;what-i-learned-building&#x2F;526056443ce0 &lt;- medium article<p>It&#x27;s a presentation building system built on top of the most popular CMS.  And the base model includes almost everything for free on the repository.<p>Thanks!
======
krapp
Wow. I just started publishing wordpress plugins... i'm going to study this
pretty hard.

~~~
djsmba
Excellent, krapp! Looking forward to your feedback!

------
ishener
very interesting initiative

I see from my own experience that there is an increasing demand for more
sophisticated content creation inside wordpress

~~~
ckluis
Thanks ishener. We would love to have you try it!

------
marlos1965
This kicks ass! Buh bye Slideshare.

~~~
djsmba
Thanks, marlos1965! We will really be digging in on creation next, so cannot
wait to hear your thoughts!

------
jmorrow
Awesome plugin! This is big!!!

~~~
djsmba
Thanks, jmorrow, cannot wait to show you what is next!

------
theresource
Very cool plug -in . have added it to three website

~~~
ckluis
Awesome let us know if you have any feedback.

------
nickchmura
Innovative. A+

~~~
djsmba
Thank you, nickchmura, appreciate the support!

------
grantlandram
Can't wait to give this a full test run! Thank you!

~~~
djsmba
Thanks, grantlandram, cannot wait to hear your feedback!

------
djsmba
This is a win for us all, for sure!

Not sure why the sites did not populate... trying below:

[http://wordpress.org/plugins/seoslides/](http://wordpress.org/plugins/seoslides/)
<\- plugin

[https://seoslides.com](https://seoslides.com) <\- homepage

[https://seoslides.com/upgrade](https://seoslides.com/upgrade) <\- upgrade
page

[http://seoslid.es](http://seoslid.es) <\- aggregation site

[http://sparkcatalyst.com/slides/youftw/](http://sparkcatalyst.com/slides/youftw/)
<\- sample imported presentation

[https://medium.com/what-i-learned-
building/526056443ce0](https://medium.com/what-i-learned-
building/526056443ce0) <\- medium article

